# Which broadheads are best for turkey hunting?



## Bowhunter57 (Dec 14, 2002)

turkeykiller22,
The best one is...the one that flys the best out of your bow. :nod: Also, use the widest cutting diameter mechanical broadhead you can get. The main benifit from using a mechanical, as previously described, is that you can shoot a turkey from any angle. Unlike deer and unlike some of the "head shot" only type broadheads, a wide cutting diameter mechanical broadhead has no limitations with shot range and shot angles.

As for the vitals, there a bit higher than you might expect. The standard saying about shot placement with turkeys is: "Shoot them high and watch them die. Shoot them low and watch them go."

If you use the "Search" feature and type in turkey, I'm certain you find plenty of reading material. I recall some of the posts from last year having pictures of vital shot zones. :thumb:

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Hunted turkeys for the first time last year with the bow. Used the same setup as I did for deer. Did manage to connect with an nice tom in May. My broadheads were classic three blade 100 grain muzzy's. Going to try it again this spring but going to add a grasshopper behind the broadhead as, I was told this will stop pass thurs.

As for shot placements depend on the angle, front right above the beard, behind right where all the tail feathers meet and for and broadside shot right where the wing meets the body.

Matt


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Any broadhead can kil a turkey. My first turkey with a bow was shot with a Muzzy 100 grain three blade. I currently use Rocket Hammerheads for them. they shoot great, cut a big hole & really wack them hard. This year I may give the Rocket Turkey Tomohawk a try. Find a cut wide cutting head and then shoot the one that shoots best for you. There are so many mechanicals out that shoot good & meet this that you won't have a problem finding one!


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

turkeykiller22 said:


> I am a huge turkey hunter so this year I am going to try it with a bow. But there are two things that I need to know. Number 1 is what types or broadheads are the best?(I know that there will be different opinions) And number two where do shoot them at? I have heard in the back but I am not sure. Thanks for the help. Drew


Answers to your questions are as follows (1) Sharp ones (2) In the vitals


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

1st choice would be the Gobbler Guillotine if I have a head and neck shot, but a large mechanical such as the Rocket Turkey Tom-o-hawk in the 2.75" cutting diameter is also a great choice.
There are many good choices out there so I recommend you look into and shoot as many as you can.


----------



## floridagobbler (May 11, 2006)

I subscribe to "bigger is better". I'm shooting the Tom-0-Hawk @ 150 grains. and they hit like a sledgehammer and will wreck his day


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

I think a good mech. brroadhead would be best for Turkey hunting. I like the Grim Reapers and Innter Lock and the chisel points the best.


----------



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

i use the rage 2 and they put a --- whoopin on turkeys. as for location and shot placement depending on the angle i go for the light patch on the wing they wont go far if anywhere. good luck and good hunting!!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

mathews-nut said:


> i use the rage 2 and they put a --- whoopin on turkeys. as for location and shot placement depending on the angle i go for the light patch on the wing they wont go far if anywhere. good luck and good hunting!!


Anything left over after a Rage-2 hit? Seems like they wouldn't leave much left for meat after the shot. Just wondering....


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

The same set up as deer but maybe less poundage since you're shooting at a 20 lb bird compared to a 200 plus lb deer. Less poundage so your not struggling to draw against their eagle eye defense. Thinking about hunting the bird as well even though the kill zone diameter size is about the size of a grapefruit. Several vids and online info for exact kill placement from various angles for refernces. Might want to get a groundblind for concealment and practice your calls until then as well. Good luck too!!!!


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

turkeykiller22 said:


> I am a huge turkey hunter so this year I am going to try it with a bow. But there are two things that I need to know. Number 1 is what types or broadheads are the best?(I know that there will be different opinions) *And number two where do shoot them at? *I have heard in the back but I am not sure. Thanks for the help. Drew



#2


----------



## GutzJr (Feb 19, 2005)

:happy1:


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

All the turkeys I have taken I've used these models of broadheads (all fixed blades):

Wac'em Triton
Wac'em Triton XL -- http://www.wacemarchery.com/
G5 Striker -- http://www.g5outdoors.com/
NAP Thunderhead -- http://www.newarchery.com/


----------



## pointer8169 (Oct 1, 2008)

they say that you dont want the broadhead to pass through the turkey so it wont go so far and you might be able to pin down its wings and legs. if you shoot it in the back like in one of the above diagrams from BSeals71 i heard is a good shot cuz you get the vitals and if it passes through but not all the way the turkey cant run because the arrow will be sticking into the ground. i have seen quite a few turkeys shot like this and it works they dont go anywhere. last year i used my deer set up for turkeys never got the chance to use my bow though. Those turkey terrors look pretty good I think ill try them this year. here is a picture of the turkey terror.


----------



## pointer8169 (Oct 1, 2008)

here is another picture that was left out from above.


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

pointer8169 said:


> here is another picture that was left out from above.


Thanks


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

pointer8169 said:


> Those turkey terrors look pretty good I think ill try them this year. here is a picture of the turkey terror.


They do look like they'd do a good job, although believe they would be considered "Barbed"? Whereas they might not be legal in some States?


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

I've killed them using muzzy 3 blade 100gr and g5 strikers 3 blade 100gr.I'll only take a side body shot.


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

heres what im using my first year
Vortex Pro Extreme
100 gr. 2.5" cut diameter....if you shot 125 gr they are 2.75"


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

pointer8169 said:


> they say that you dont want the broadhead to pass through the turkey so it wont go so far and you might be able to pin down its wings and legs. if you shoot it in the back like in one of the above diagrams from BSeals71 i heard is a good shot cuz you get the vitals and if it passes through but not all the way the turkey cant run because the arrow will be sticking into the ground. i have seen quite a few turkeys shot like this and it works they dont go anywhere. last year i used my deer set up for turkeys never got the chance to use my bow though. Those turkey terrors look pretty good I think ill try them this year. here is a picture of the turkey terror.


i like these too...i have heard COMPLAINTS about lack of penetration..isnt that what they are for?!


----------



## im-ocd (Mar 22, 2007)

I shot a turkey this past fall with a Spitfire and was impressed with the result.
I've also used the Rocket Sidewinder & Miniblaster successfully on turkeys.
Spitfire exit hole (wood chips got on the bird):


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

I have had pretty good luck with the Teakns. 

Has any one used any of the small game points such as the SGH from G5. You would think that the kinetic energy realeased into the bird would cause some major trauma.


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

GSLAM95 said:


> *1st choice would be the Gobbler Guillotine *if I have a *head and neck shot*, but a large mechanical such as the Rocket Turkey Tom-o-hawk in the 2.75" cutting diameter is also a great choice.
> There are many good choices out there so I recommend you look into and shoot as many as you can.


+1, head and neck, BIGGER kill zone, better kill, no tracking or lost bird or arrow, no meat waste.....


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Spitfires...used them last yr, bird went right down :thumbs_up

They shot right thru the blind mesh, no problems.


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

My father and I have had good luck with the Spitfires by NAP...


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

im-ocd said:


> I shot a turkey this past fall with a Spitfire and was impressed with the result.
> I've also used the Rocket Sidewinder & Miniblaster successfully on turkeys.
> Spitfire exit hole (wood chips got on the bird):


My favorite so far has been the Spitfire braodhead by NAP but since then I have bought some Gobbler Getters which are also Spitfires but have a dull, rounded point to reduce the chance of pass throughs. Unlike big game hunting, I want my arrow to stay in the turkey if possible.


----------



## turkeykiller22 (Jul 10, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

hey guys and gals give our bullheads a try here is the bullhead in action

thanks


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm3zr-cjWak&NR=1


----------



## arrowds (Mar 4, 2008)

Give these video's a look....from the makers of The original Guillotine...and now the new Diamond Edition Guillotine....from small game to Ostrich...been there, done that...got the taxidermist bills to prove it! Think you'll enjoy seeing them in action repeatedly vs hearing the talk about em... The HUGE margin of error a four bladed broadhead whether the older style or the new, four piece solid titanium bladed Diamond Edition known already for whackin Emu's! Both simply decapitatingly lethal....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwFZUVQUV40
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVuBw...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_1mFAi2SSQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqjwmM7bbhs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMSku...eature=related


----------

